# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته تغذیه

## pegahmht

سلام بچه ها من میخوام برای کنکور ۹۸ بخونم اول تصمیم داشتم علوم از بخونم که خیلیا نامیدم کردن بابت بازار کار این رشته به جز این رشته فقط به تغذیه علاقه دارم (‌لطفا نیاین بگین برو پرستاری تضمینی)
حالا با توجه به ترازای امسال  رشته تغذیه رو نهایت با چه ترازای میشه ازاد خوند حتی خود گردان ؟ کسی هست که تغذیه خونده باشه یا اطرافیانش ؟؟

----------


## pegahmht

> پذیرش به صورت کشوریه یعنی بومی گزینی نداره. کارشناسی هم هست یعنی طول دوره تحصیلش ۴ ساله. جزو رشته های ستاره دار هم هست یعنی حداقل ۳۰ درصد جمعیت یک کلاس رو باید یک جنسیت پر کنه. الان روی هم 
> حدود ۲۰ تا دانشگاه دولتی روزانه و ظرفیت مازاد پردیس خودگردان و حتی یه موسسه غیرانتفاعی هم هست تو مشهد که کارشناسی علوم تغذیه دارن دانشجو میگیرن. پارسال حدود ۵۰۰ نفر دانشگاه های دولتی دانشجوی تغذیه پذیرش داشتن. امسال حتی موسسه غيرانتفاعي علوم پزشكي وارستگان مشهد رشته علوم تغذیه رو داره که البته پذیرشش با آزمون هست.    
> 
> ۴ تا دانشگاه آزاد هم هستن که الان دارن دانشجوی کارشناسی تغذیه میگیرن آزاد علوم تحقیقات، ازاد سروستان، سراب و مرند. آخرین رتبه های کشوری قبولی علوم تغذیه این دانشگاه های آزاد پارسال به این ترتیب بود: واحد سروستان: ۳۳۲۱۸ کشوری واحد علوم و تحقیقات: ۳۷۸۸۹ کشوری واحد مرند: ۳۰۹۹۳ کشوری 
> 
> 
> واسه دانشگاه ازادش اخرین رتبه هایی که قبول شدن حدود ۴۰ هزار کشوری بودن که البته امارشون در دسترس نیست بینم سهمیه بسیج فعال یا ایثارگران داشتن این رتبه ها یا نه. اما غیرانتفاعی وارستگاه مشهد با ازمون پارسال تا حدود رتبه ۶۰ هزار کشوری هم قبول شد البته از منطقه ۳ و از بچه های خراسان بودن. به همین ترتیب روزانه ها رتبه بهتری میخواد دانشگاه های سطح بالاتر هم رتبه بهتری میخوان. ضمنا واسه تغذیه گفتم بومی گزینی نیست و بومی باشید یا نباشید تاثیری رو قبولیتون نداره و مهم سهمیه شما و رتبه زیرگروه ۱ شما هست.
> ضمنا علوم تغذیه جزو اون ۱۱ رشته ای که طرح لجباری دارن نیست یعنی طرحش به صورت اختیاریه مازاد بر نیاز.
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنمایی کاملت
فقط ۱ سوال دیگه‌امسال اطلاع دارید دارستگان یا ازاد خودگردان اخرین ترازشون چند بوده با سهمیه عادی مثلا‌با تراز ۸۵۰۰ میشه ازاد خودگردان قبول شد؟؟

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pegahmht


سلام بچه ها من میخوام برای کنکور ۹۸ بخونم اول تصمیم داشتم علوم از بخونم که خیلیا نامیدم کردن بابت بازار کار این رشته به جز این رشته فقط به تغذیه علاقه دارم (‌لطفا نیاین بگین برو پرستاری تضمینی)
حالا با توجه به ترازای امسال  رشته تغذیه رو نهایت با چه ترازای میشه ازاد خوند حتی خود گردان ؟ کسی هست که تغذیه خونده باشه یا اطرافیانش ؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز ..
من خودم امسال برای انتخاب رشته تا لحظه های آخر میخواستم تغذیه رو بزنم چون خیلی بهش علاقه داشتم ... ولی آخرش پرستاری رو زودتر زدم و رفتم پرستاری ...
متاسفانه علوم تغذیه در حال حاضر وضعیت شغلی مناسبی نداره و از نظر شغل و درآمد اصلا تضمین نیست ... مخصوصا برای پسرا که قراره مسئولیت یه خانواده رو بعهده بگیرن ریسک بزرگیه ...
من خودمم خیلی به تغذیه علاقه داشتم ولی حیییییف*

----------


## pegahmht

> *
> سلام دوست عزیز ..
> من خودم امسال برای انتخاب رشته تا لحظه های آخر میخواستم تغذیه رو بزنم چون خیلی بهش علاقه داشتم ... ولی آخرش پرستاری رو زودتر زدم و رفتم پرستاری ...
> متاسفانه علوم تغذیه در حال حاضر وضعیت شغلی مناسبی نداره و از نظر شغل و درآمد اصلا تضمین نیست ... مخصوصا برای پسرا که قراره مسئولیت یه خانواده رو بعهده بگیرن ریسک بزرگیه ...
> من خودمم خیلی به تغذیه علاقه داشتم ولی حیییییف*


درسته منم کم کم دارم به این نتیجه میرسم بارار کار مطمئنی نداره با اگه داشته باشه دیر بازدهه

----------

